# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Ky njeri udhetoi ne kohe

## strong_man

Kete material e gjeta rastesisht dhe me beri shume pershtypje. Mendova ta sjell ketu sepse me te vertete eshte shume interesant. Mendova ta sjell tek ky nenforum por nese nuk ka vendin e tij ketu mund te levizet.






_Marre nga Klan_




Misteri i ushtarit te ardhur nga viti 2036 

Xhon Titor, ne nje mision per llogari te qeverise amerikane, kthehet mbrapa ne kohe per te rekuperuar nje kompjuter te vjeter. Ne vitin 2000 u be i gjalle ne nje forum interneti dhe ka treguar se si do te jete e ardhmja jone. Hero apo afarist? Kushedi… 

“Pershendetje. Une jam nje udhetues ne kohe. Vij nga viti 2036. Po kthehem ne shtepi pasi rekuperova nje kompjuter Ibm 5100 nga viti 1975”. Nenshkruar: Timetravel_0 (Udhetim ne kohe_0). Ky mesazh lakonik eshte shfaqur ne 2 nentor 2000, ne forumin e sitit www.timetravelinstitute.com. Dhe askush nuk e besoi. Por pastaj, udhetari, duke u prezantuar me emrin e vertete, Xhon Titor, ka dhene te tjera detaje mbi historine e tij, duke stimuluar kuriozitetin e internauteve. Qe e kane vene ne rreth me pyetje provokuese, pastaj me te tjera gjithnje e me kurioze mbi te ardhmen qe na pret. Por pergjigjet e tij– dinake ne lidhje me fituesit e rradhes se kampionateve te futbollit, por te detajuara mbi skenaret politike planetare– kane bindur shume njerez mbi arsyeshmerine e historise se tij. Qe diskutohet ende dhe sot. Po kush ishte (ose thoshte se ishte) Titori? I lindur ne Tampa (Florida, SHBA) ne vitin 1998, eshte nje ushtar qe ne vitin 2036 (ne moshe 38 vjecare, pra) do te dergohet nga qeveria amerikane mbrapa ne kohe, ne vitin 1975. Objektivi: Te merrte nje model funksionues te nje kompjuteri te vjeter te zhdukur prej dekadash (Ibm 5100), i cili kishte nje te vecante unike dhe sekrete: mund te perkthente njeheresh gjuhet informatike te kompjutereve me sistem Unix, Apl dhe Basic. Nje kerkese themelore, meqenese ne vitin 2038 eshte parashikuar nje difekt i kompjuterave te bazuar mbi sistemin operativ Unix (eshte e vertete: nese nuk nderhyhet, ata do te llogarisin si date vitin 1901). 

Perse atehere Titor eshte shfaqur edhe ne vitin 2000? Perse, pasi arriti te gjeje kompjuterin, ne vend qe te rikthehej ne vitin 2036, beri nje ndalese te shkurter ne epoken tone? 

Nje vizite vetvetes 

Mbi te gjitha, per te qene i pranishem ne “Millenium Bug” (difektin e mijevjecarit) ne vitin 2000 (e mbani mend), nga i cili priteshin katastrofa te medha. Madje, ka dhe nga ata qe hipotezojne se ishte pikerisht Titori ai qe arriti ta ndalonte kete katastrofe informatike ne kalimin e datave nga i pari tek mijevjecari i dyte. Per te marre pjese ne kete ngjarje epokale, Titor vendosi te shkonte ne Florida, ku jetonin prinderit e tij dhe… ai ishte ne moshen 2 vjecare. 

Fantashkenca ne fakt, thote se nuk eshte kurre nje ide e mire te kesh kontakte direkte me vetveten ose familjaret ne te kaluaren, sepse mund te sjelle pasoja te paimagjinueshme ne te ardhmen: perse atehere, Titor ndermori kete rrezik? Titor mundi te shmange te gjithe problemet qe lidheshin me paradokset e udhetimit ne kohe fale bazave te parashikuara nga teoria e universeve paralele. Besueshmeria e tij shkencore eshte ende objekt debati, por ne themel te kesaj teorie ekzistojne universe te pafund, ne te cilet ndodhin njekohesisht te gjitha gjerat e mundshme. 

Universet paralele 

Sipas Titorit, duke udhetuar mbrapa ne kohe, nuk pershkohet e kunderta e rruges kohore si te ishte nje binar treni, por kalon ne menyre te pashmangshme ne nje tjeter, (keshtu, ne nje tjeter univers), qe eshte me i ngjashem me te parin dhe pse madhesia e udhetimit eshte me e reduktuar. Makina e kohes humbet pak nga pak me zgjatjen e udhetimit. 

Ne themel te nje logjike te tille, Titor duhet te kete ardhur ne nje “linje te universit” (sipas Ajnashtajnit, bashkesia e ngjarjeve (gjerave) qe i perkasin cdo qenieje qe jeton ne kohe dhe hapesire), te cilit nuk i perket, ku teorikisht mund te beje cfare te doje, madje edhe te vrase veten tjeter, pa pasur pasoje ne te ardhmen. Ky shpjegim eshte ne favor te udhetarit te supozuar: E ardhmja jone mund te evoluoje ndryshe nga e tija, meqenese gjendemi ne nje linje tjeter universi. Dhe Titori nuk mund te sulmohet kollaj ne rast se parashikimet e tij nuk dalin… 

2015: Lufta atomike 

Por, le t’i rikthehemi historise se tij. Perpara se te shkonte ne vitin 2000, jeta e Titorit nuk kish qene e lehte: Lufta e trete boterore, qe shpertheu ne 12 mars 2015, vrau 3 miliarde njerez dhe kishte shuar shume qytete. 

Tregimet e Titorit mbi te ardhmen qe na pret, jane katastrofike. Shperthimet atomike do te erresojne Diellin ne nje lloj “ferri nuklear”; uji do te ndotet dhe te mbijetuarit do te transferohen ne fshatra. Shoqeria e konsumit do te fshihet: Per te mbijetuar, pasardhesit tane duhet te bashkepunojne. Nje pjese e mire e ushqimit do te prodhohet nga cdo korrje ne tokat e pa ndotura nga radiaktiviteti. Jetegjatesia e njerezve do te zbrese ne 60 vjec: asistenca sanitare do te jete nga Far Eest, mjeket do te shqetesohen mbi te gjitha te kurojne plage dhe fraktura dhe te lindin femije; kush do te semuret rende do te zhduket. 

Trena dhe bicikleta 

Megjithate, ne kete panorame te shkretuar, progresi teknologjik nuk do te ndalet: edhe pse kompanite e medha informatike do te zhduken, Interneti do te ekzistoje dhe do te behet i vetmi mjet komunikimi: nuk do te kete me kinema dhe televizioni nuk do te transmetohet me nepermjet eterit. Transportet lokale, ne fund, do te bazohen mbi kuajt dhe bicikletat, por do te ekzistojne prape rruge dhe automobile dhe nje sistem trenash super te shpejte do te lidhe qytetet e medha. Por, cfare do ta ndeze luften e trete boterore? Nga nje lufte civile qe do te plase ne SHBA mes viteve 2004 dhe 2005… dhe ketu nis pjesa e profecise se Titorit, qe nuk i permbahet provave dhe fakteve. 

Origjina e halleve 

Sipas atyre qe ka thene Titor, ne SHBA do te shtohet kontrolli shteteror ne drejtim te te drejtave civile te banoreve. Per t’i shpetuar kesaj zgjedhe policeske, shume amerikane do te transferohen ne fshatra, duke formuar nje milici civile spontane qe do t’i kundervihet qeverise duke shkaktuar nje konflikt me qytetet. Sipas Titorit, viti 2008 do te jete viti kur qyteterimi keshtu sic e njohim ne sot, do te pushoje se ekzistuari. 

Ne mars te vitit 2015 Federata Ruse, duke perfituar nga rremuja e pergjithshme, do te nise nje sulm nuklear ne metropolet kryesore amerikane. SHBA do te reagoje, pa meshiruar Evropen, per te cilen Titor nuk jep detaje, ndersa limitohet ta pershkruaje situaten si nje “katastrofe”. Nderkohe, Kina do te pushtoje Taivanin, Korene dhe Japonine: do te ndalet vec nga Australia. Per fat, lufta civile e parashikuar nga Titor nuk u realizua. Dy vjet nga nisja e rremujes se hipotezuar, Amerika nuk shfaqet aspak drejt nje konflikti te brendshem, edhe pse shume e cilesojne “Aktin Patriotik” (Patriot Act) te vitit 2003, ligji qe redukton te drejtat civile te amerikaneve per t’i bere balle terrorizmit, si fillimin e tendences se sinjalizuar nga Titor. 

Pertej skeptikeve, ndonje parashikim Titor e ka goditur. Per shembull parashikoi luften ne Irak dhe mos gjetjen e armeve te shkaterrimit ne mase. Ka thene gjithashtu se brenda vitit 2002 Cern do te hidhte bazat per udhetimet ne kohe: Ne fakt, ne fund te vitit 2001, laboratori i famshem nderkombetar i fizikes ka komunikuar se ne te ardhmen mund te krijohen “vrima te zeza” ne permasa mikroskopike: nje prej kushteve te nevojshme per te bere te funksionoje nje makine te hipotetizuar kohe. 

Por ka edhe me shume: Titor jep alarmin edhe per lopen e cmendur qe ne te ardhmen do te marre mijera jete njerezish; le te kuptohet se presidenti i ardhshem i SHBA do te jete nje grua, ndersa zbulon se ne epoken e tij ne do te konsiderohemi “nje tufe delesh injorante, dembele dhe egocentrike”. 

Kthimi ne te ardhmen 

Xhon Titor u kthye ne vitin 2036, ne 24 marsin e vitit 2001. Pa lene asnje gjurme: Askush deri me sot nuk ka rremuar mbi “Xhon Titorin” banues ne Florida dhe qe sot duhet te jete 8 vjec. Dhe debati mbi arsyeshmerine e kesaj historie eshte ne vazhdim. 

C’te themi? Fotot e makines se tij te kohes nuk jane shume te qarta per t’u studiuar. Ilustrimet teknike te makines (dhe bazat shkencore) jane dhene ne menyre te vagullt, edhe duke iu referuar teorive te konsoliduara mbi vrimat e zeza. Qe mund te profetizojne gjithcka (ose te kunderten e gjithckaje) mbi te ardhmet e mundshme.

----------


## Darius

Historia e John Titor eshte nje nga me te cuditshmet per disa dhe e konsideruar si nje nga mashtrimet me te bukura ne internet per disa te tjere. Kam komunikuar personalisht me John Titor qe ne tetor te vitit 2000 pasi frekuentonim te dy te njejtin forum dhe ishte nje nga forumet ku ai shpalli  historine e tij. Me kujtohet madje dhe emri qe ka patur *Timetravel_0* dhe me pas e ndryshoi dhe doli me emrin e tij *John Titor*. Ka qene nje teme me mbi 900 faqe dhe mbi 60 mije shkrime. E kam ndjekur hap pas hapi dhe mund te kem komunikuar me te (kuptohet nepermjet pyetjeve ne forum) per jave te tera. Deri tani, disa nga historite e tij apo ngjarjet qe thoshte nuk jane bere realitet o ka dhe nga ato qe kane dale identik sic i ka pershkruar Titor. Deklarata me e forte e tij ishte ajo e nje lufte civile ne Amerike ne vitin 2005 dhe nje konflikt mbareboteror berthamor. Ne fakt per hir te te vertetes duhet te pranoj disa gjera. Nga te gjitha ato qe tha John Titor te cudit fakti qe ai kishte njohuri per 9/11 kohe perpara se kjo gje te ndodhte. Per luften ne Irak, per mosgjetjen e armeve te zhdukjes masive etj. Kjo mund te jete rastesi ose dicka ne favor te tij. Personalisht skam asnje ide as pro dhe as kundra ketij personazhi. Eshte i cuditshem. Llogjika dhe dija qe kemi si njerez te shtyn ta kundershtosh ekzistencen e tij dhe mundesine qe eshte dicka reale. Por nga ana tjeter eshte fakt qe disa nga gjerat qe ai ka thene kane dale 100 % te verteta.



Mund te lexoni komunikimin dhe historine me komplete te John Titor ketu: *John Titor Story*

Po postoj dhe disa foto duke i shpjeguar me poshte.

Foto qe vijon eshte nga kopertina e manualit te perdorimit te makines qe mundeson udhetimin ne kohe dhe qe quhet *C204 GRAVITY DISTORTION TIME DISPLACEMENT UNIT*



Foto tjeter eshte nje pamje nga vete aparatura qe mundeson udhetimin (modeli ushtarak)



Ndersa foto e meposhtme eshte njera nga faqet qe shpjegon menyren e funksionimit dhe fushat qe gjenerohen. Jane keto fusha qe mundesojne udhetimin ne kohe.

----------


## Darius

Ne kete foto paraqiten perberesit kryesor te makines se kohes





Ndersa kjo tjetra tregon sistemin kryesor te pajisjeve

----------


## Imperator

E lexova me shume vemndje artikullin dhe te them te drejten me beri pershtypje shume. Nuk e di nese eshte e vertete e gjitha kjo apo eshte nje mashtrim i radhes dhe shume i bukur ne internet. Nga ato qe lexova me beri shume pershtypje çeshtja e irakut, por kjo ndoshta mund te jete dhe nje rastesi qe i jep favore Titor-it per te rritur besueshmerine e tij te njerezit. Megjithate le te presim nese do te fitoje Hilary Clinton ne USA e gjithashtu le te shikojme nese do te ndodhin ato qe thote Titor ne vitin 2008 po ne USA. Por gjithsesi une mbetem skeptik persa i perket ketyre ngjarjeve pasi me ben shume pershtypje se si nuk ka asnje mendim te Titor per Europen dhe te ardhmen e saj perveç asaj qe thote per Rusine. Gjithsesi neve jemi te rinj akoma, 2015 nuk eshte larg, e gjithashtu dhe 2036 nuk eshte dhe aq larg. Koha zbulon gjithmone te verteten.

Imperator

----------


## Darius

Nje pamje me e qarte e aparatures




Nje pamje tjeter e aparatures



Kjo eshte nje pamje e aparatures se instaluar ne nje tjeter mjet

----------


## Hyllien

Po ku eshte ky tipi tani ? Pashe qe thuhet se ka vajt mbrapsht nga ka ardhur ?
Te gjejme ndonje te kthejme me mbrapa akoma ne kohen e Pellazgeve, ato na duhen  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Sipas Titor kjo foto eshte realizuar ne vjeshten e vitit 2035 gjate nje trajnimi per perdorimin e makines. Tregon instrukturin e tij me nje pajisje lazer jashte aparatures gjate kohes qe kjo po punon. Rrezja perkulet nga fusha gravitacionale e prodhuar jashte pajisjes nga pjeseza perkulese. Rrezja eshte e dukshme si rezultat i tymit qe del nga puroja e instruktorit.





Kjo foto qe vijon paraqet nje pamje nga aparatura e instaluar ne makinen qe ngiste Titor (nje Corvette)




Dhe kjo foto tregon perseri nje aparature te ngjashme te instaluar ne nje tjeter mjet

----------


## Darius

> Po ku eshte ky tipi tani ? Pashe qe thuhet se ka vajt mbrapsht nga ka ardhur ?
> Te gjejme ndonje te kthejme me mbrapa akoma ne kohen e Pellazgeve, ato na duhen


Ne 24 Mars 2001 ai deklaroi se do kthehej perfundimisht ne kohen e tij ose timeline, pra ne vitin 2036 dhe qe nga ajo kohe nuk eshte bere me i gjalle. Ka nje detaj shume interesant ne lidhje me kete djale. Ai ka deklaruar qe ne fillim qe e ka te qarte qe njerezit nuk do e besonin. Por ka thene qe ne kohen nga vjen interneti (vetem wireless) ruan materiale te bollshme nga koha qe ai vizitoi vitin 2000. Kush nuk beson vetem te presi dhe koha do e tregoje nese ishte e vertete apo jo si ngjarje.

Tani historia e ketij njeriu (ka patur disa te tille qe kane deklaruar qe jane udhetues ne kohe ose time traveler por qe kane rezultuar mashtrues) ka zgjuar nje interes te jashtezakonshem dhe eshte marre seriozisht nga shume njerez perfshi shkenctare, fizikane, psikologe madje i eshte kushtuar edhe nje liber. Besoj se ne kete pike ky kend i forumit e meriton ti kushtoje nje seksion dhe John Titor. Do perpiqem te paraqes disa materiale per te zgjuar kureshtjen e anetareve ndersa per ata qe dine anglisht mund te konsultojne link qe kam paraqitur aty pasi eshte me i sakti per nga informacioni.

----------


## Darius

> Por gjithsesi une mbetem skeptik persa i perket ketyre ngjarjeve pasi me ben shume pershtypje se si nuk ka asnje mendim te Titor per Europen dhe te ardhmen e saj perveç asaj qe thote per Rusine. 
> 
> Imperator


Perkundrazi ai ka thene shume gjera per Europen. U perpoqa te gjeja nje faqe qe ka qene zyrtare per te JohnTitor.com po nuk hapet. Aty ka qene i koncentruar komunikimi i tij me njerezit dhe aty mesoje shume per ato qe ai thoshte per vitet qe vijojne. Sidoqofte sic e thashe do perpiqem ta paraqes me bollek historine dhe parashikimet e tij si dhe nje analize prespektive sesi po shkojne gjerat ne raport me ato qe ka thene Titor qe ne vitin 2000.

----------


## RaPSouL

Jam i emocionuar Vertet Kur Shoh Dicka Qe Nuk eshte e besueshme sic tha dhe darius ka pasur shume supozimet nga persona te tjere qe kan udhetuar me kohen mirepo  kan dal genjeshtar mirepo ky duket vertet i besueshem po pres informacionet e radhes nese ke...

----------


## Imperator

> Perkundrazi ai ka thene shume gjera per Europen. U perpoqa te gjeja nje faqe qe ka qene zyrtare e tij JohnTitor.com po nuk hapet. Aty ka qene i koncentruar komunikimi i tij me njerezit dhe aty mesoje shume per ato qe ai thoshte per vitet qe vijojne. Sidoqofte sic e thashe do perpiqem ta paraqes me bollek historine dhe parashikimet e tij si dhe nje analize prespektive sesi po shkojne gjerat ne raport me ato qe ka thene Titor qe ne vitin 2000.


Une sonte e lexova per here te pare historine rreth ketij personi Darius dhe pranohen dhe disa gabime te tilla, kur nuk ke gjithe informacionin e bollshem, por une iu referova shkrimit te hapesit te temes e ne ate shkrim flitet vetem per USA. Por megjithate ne ditet ne vijim do te marim informacion te bollshem besoj, duke rremuar neper çdo vrime te internetit  :i qetë: .

Por megjithate une serish ndjehem pak skeptik lidhur me besueshmerine ndaj ketij personi, ashtu siç dhe nuk e mohoj qe me ben deri ne nje fare mase ta besoj. Por duke pare dhe te tjera ngjarje jo identike, por pak a shume te ngjashme, te cilat kane rezultuar te genjeshterta me bejne te ndihem pakez mosbesues. Ndersa ajo qe me ben ta besoj eshte parashikimi i disa ngjarjeve, perfshi ketu dhe per te drejtat civile ne USA.
Tani lidhur me kete te fundit, lind pyetja: "A thua presidenti G.Bush ta kete mare te mirqene deklaraten e ketij personi mbi çeshtjen e te drejtave civile te amerikaneve, dhe ligji qe ka miratuar ai ka qene me i zbutur se sa e ka patur ne mendje presidenti ne menyre qe te ndalej nje lufte civile"?

Imperator

----------


## Darius

Ben mire qe ndihesh skeptik  :buzeqeshje:  Edhe une keshtu ndihem ne lidhje me histori te tilla. Nuk eshte gje e zakonshme dhe as e kendeshme te lexosh qe per pak vjet cdo gje qe na rrethon nuk do zgjasi per shume kohe. Plus ideja qe dikush mund te udhetoje mbrapa ne kohe dhe te japi informacion per ate qe na pret ne te ardhmen eshte nje subjekt qe e shikojme vetem ne filmat fantastiko shkencore. 

Per informacionin qe flitet vetem per USA ke te drejte. Shumica e informacionit perqendrohet per USA pasi dhe forumet ne te cilat ai postoi ishin amerikane ose angleze. Megjithate ka dhene informacion edhe per vende Europiane si Franca, Italia, Anglia. Sipas tij i vetmi vend qe nuk preket dhe del pa lagur eshte Amerika e Jugut. Ndersa Amerika e Veriut behet lemsh, perfshi dhe nje pjese te madhe te Europes Perendimore. 

Ndersa ne lidhje me pyetjen tende une kam nje mendim shume here me radikal dhe nuk dua te influencoj njeri. Kjo vjen si rezultat i materialeve qe lexoj dhe kendveshtrimit qe kam ne lidhje me situaten e sotme ne Amerike. Mendimi im eshte qe Bushi po instalon nje shtet policor dhe fashist. Duhet te kishe pare filmimet e diteve te fundit nga protestat e emigranteve ne Los Angeles dhe menyren sesi u trajtuan gazetaret e mediave te cilet arriten dhe filmuan keqtrajtimet policore dhe ndaj tyre. Eshte e frikshme te shikosh se ku eshte duke shkuar Amerika. Por sic e thashe ky eshte mendimi im personal dhe sdua te influencoj njeri. Do hedh sa te mundem nga historia e John Titor dhe ne fund fare do postoj nje analize qe trajton me detaje parashikimet e tij dhe sa perputhen ato me realitetin e tanishem.

----------


## alibaba

A e vërteton kjo teorinë e fatalizmit, që çdo gjë është e përcaktuar qysh më parë??

----------


## Darius

Jo kjo verteton ate qe eshte thene me kembengulje nga Al Bielek (lexoni me vemendje temen mbi Eksperimentin e Filadelfias). Pra krijimi i disa rrjedhave kohore ose Timeline. Me pak fjale udhetimi kohor me qellim alterimin e nje ngjarje te caktuar shkakton ndryshimin e rrjedhes se ngjarjeve per ate vijshmeri kohore duke krijuar nje paralele me ate qe ekziston. Kjo mbeshtet edhe teorine e ekzistences se multirealitetit.

Shpjegimin me te gjere do e gjeni tek tema qe permenda.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Tani historia e ketij njeriu (ka patur disa te tille qe kane deklaruar qe jane udhetues ne kohe ose time traveler por qe kane rezultuar mashtrues) ka zgjuar nje interes te jashtezakonshem dhe eshte marre seriozisht nga shume njerez perfshi shkenctare, fizikane, psikologe madje i eshte kushtuar edhe nje liber. Besoj se ne kete pike ky kend i forumit e meriton ti kushtoje nje seksion dhe John Titor. Do perpiqem te paraqes disa materiale per te zgjuar kureshtjen e anetareve ndersa per ata qe dine anglisht mund te konsultojne link qe kam paraqitur aty pasi eshte me i sakti per nga informacioni.


Dmth Darius keta psikolog, fizikan etj. i kane besuar? se nese i kane besuar atehere edhe na antaret ketu duhet ti marrim pak seriozisht edhe shpresoj qe na poston ndonje artikull mbi pretendimet e ketij djali (dmth artikuj nga ana e shkenctareve qe e kane marr seriozisht).  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Darius

Kur thashe e kane marre seriozisht, kjo ne raport me rastet e tjera qe jane deklaruar si udhetues ne kohe. Shkaku eshte pasi Titor ka dhene disa informacione teknike dhe sidomos fizike qe nuk jane te zakonshme dhe kjo ka terhequr vemendjen ndaj tij. Megjithate une do i shkruaj disa gjera dhe ju gjykoni vete.

----------


## jimmy_dardanian

Darius,per mendimin tim me duket interesant.Ne vjeshten e vitit 1959 Albert Ajnshtajni gjate nje interviste dhe njekohesisht vizatuar porteretin e tij nga nje artist, i pyetur rreth fenomenit te UFO_ve , ai pergjigjej se kjo mund te jete dhe fenomen i cili eshte i bere nga pasardhes tane, qe jetojne shume pas neve ne kohe!(kjo interviste mud te gjeni dhe ne internet).

----------


## Darius

E kam lexuar pjeserisht ose me sakte kete fragment vetem se nuk me kujtohet me detaje. Ne fakt Ajnshtajni eshte nga te paret qe ka hedhur idene qe UFO-t jane mjete fluturuese qe vijne nga e ardhmja. Madje ketu ai ka bere dhe argumentimin e perkuljes se kontiniumit hapesire kohe dhe postuloi mbi dimensionin e katert qe konsiderohet *Koha*. Megjithate le e mos dalim nga tema dhe ta perzjejme me ufot. Per ate ka teme me vete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## XH.GASHI

pershendetje-

Duke lexuar te kjo tem me shkurt per kete udhtarin ne kohe njeherit duke shiquar keto fotot   i bera pyetje vetes  eshte nje trillim apo e verrtet .

Perfundimi  i keti rasti te keti Gjonit  del nje trillim , duke u bazuar ne realitet ne fakte del se eshte trillim .

 e gjith gjithsia  materja shkon duke u zgjeruar leviz.

 jan ne pyetje shum vite mbrapa 

 por si te ishte edhe nje sekond per tu  kthyer mbrapa koha 

per ket njeri a do tekthehej procesi i zgjerimit te gjithsis te te gjitha planeteve
te miljarda e miljarda ekuilibra te planeteve duhet te kthejn prapa shum procese 
te gjdo gjallese gjdo lloji a do te i hjeken brinat  kaut a do te behet viq  .
Ky dashamiri  e paska bere shulevek .

KY  GJONI ESHTE DUHUR SE PARI  TE HYJ KAH KA DAL PER ME U KTHYE MBRAPA,
TE KISHTE THENE SE KAM UDHTUAR NE TE ARDHME  KA MUNDSI PO KU DHE SI DO TE KTHEHEJ PERSERI DUHET  TE PRISHEJ  HARMONIA E MATERJES KOHES ,REALITETIT  
.
 AJNSHTAJNI  E KA DHENE  NJE FORMUL   NJE TEORI  POR KURRSESI PER KTHIM MBRAPA .       E=mc^2  

Une do ta lexoj por  veshtir  te  besoj  kete  tregim.

kesaj pune ne fshat i thon shit dushk per googla .
pse more hupi ky njeri .
 Nje e di qe  nese lind djelli nga perendimi  ather  e dini ju or vllezer se do te ndodh  KATAKLIZMA .

NUK ZGJAT  SHUM KY PROCES  SHKURT.

ME FALNI ESHTE MENDIM I IMI .

----------


## F.M

E vetmja siguri e juaj është: Jeta dhe vdekja  dhe garancion i vërtetë udhëtim në kohë.

----------

